# Dog Sitter



## RazHope (May 16, 2012)

Hi I am living in Latina and looking for a dog sitter who can look after my small dog in august 2012 for a week or if anyone knows of kennels that are in latina could you please let me know.


----------



## Diane123 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi
not sure if i can help with the dog sitting as we have two small kids aged 2 and 4, but i wanted to say hi anyhow! I am from the UK and live in Anzio, about 30 mins from Latina. My husband works there in the airforce. We have been here since the beginning of this year. If you fancy meeting up, just let me know! Diane




RazHope said:


> Hi I am living in Latina and looking for a dog sitter who can look after my small dog in august 2012 for a week or if anyone knows of kennels that are in latina could you please let me know.


----------

